# Post your "awwwwwww moment" with your dog(s)



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I rarely have pictures of my boys with just me and one of them, its always us three (DH either take the pictures or I take his pics with the boys, so we have yet to have a family picture of us four).. so, I was really excited to have these pics of "JUST ME AND MOM" moment with Cain and with Abel. I took a few others last night, but these two are my favorites..

Me and Cain.. (notice how he was so focused on me, its like we're playing first to blink loses!)









Me and Abel.. (When I saw this pic last night after I downloaded it, I just realized Abel really loves me... or at least that's what this picture look like.. LOL!)









what's yours???


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I am not in this shot but I think its really cute...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay..so I have two....
This I think is the first pic taken of me with Otis...and you can see I really wuv him already








This one we both just look so happy--I love it


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

When I see this picture, it tears at my heart. This was one of several pictures we took of Roe when I was considering putting her up for adoption. I had decided that perhaps one was enough (mac). Roe was a terror in the crate and was VERY vocal about it. But then I saw this picture of her looking up at me as if to ask, "is this right mommy?", and I JUST COULDN'T.


----------



## hamsteropawa (Sep 15, 2008)

He has passed on now but his photo lives on.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I don't have one of me and Cherokee but, this is Cherokee and Sonia.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a few =D

This first one was when we first got her...I hadn't had a dog in a year because my mom was so heartbroken after our last little chihuahua got hit by a car and passed while I was in a different state =[ but I allready loved my new puppy =D










She missed her siblings so she started to sleep with a lamb.










And this was her first time at the park with me almost all growed up! =D


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

My favorite awww moment with Carter... *sighs*


WIth Nubs, everytime I try to get a photo with him, they turn out like so:




Thankfully for one split second he sat still....


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Me w/ **** the first night I brought him home.









I love this photo of my boyfriend with Cain. When my friend first came by with Cain a lil pup Evan didn't like him at all, he didn't really want another puppy running around. It didn't take long for them to bond. Now, they're buddies! 









Trying to take a photo with Pandora right after moving into the house but kept getting kisses, lol.









Fun in the front yard with Cain!


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Such cute pics in here!
Here's Harlie and my daughter Tuesday, on her 6th birthday (a few years ago). Her beloved dog "Spot" is also there. 









And the following is a huge "awww" moment for me because they cracked me up when I was digging through my picture folder. The first two are of Rosco at about 3 months old, waiting for me to take him for a walk. What's so funny is that he sits in that same exact spot waiting EVERY DAY. The last pic is just this morning.


















This morning,lol


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures you guys!!! Keep 'em coming!!! =)

here's another AWWWWW moment for me... All my boys in one picture, none of who were looking at me. This picture was taken yesterday while waiting at Tim Horton's drive thru..


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

¿What's a Tim Horton?

Here's one of Sioux and the neice. Kids are still to this day, the one distraction I can't get past with him.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

harrise said:


> ¿What's a Tim Horton?


Tim Horton's is Canada's local version of Starbucks, only cheaper..


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Sierra as a little puppy with her daddy. This always makes me aaawwwwww because he was SO not a dog person and he didn't even want her touching him, let alone crawling on him, but she was always so interested in him. I think she lasted about 10 seconds on his back before he made her get off, so I was lucky to get the shot.

Since then, he's come around.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Me and My Dozer


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Just took these today while out at the park, it was beautiful out.


















Don't ya love it when you think you have a good shot and then someone decides to yawn or look away, or both?! Crazy dogs!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

this is one for sure. this makes me happy that my 2 boys are so close!








and then there is this one. he is pretty close with daddy to!!


----------



## ashleymd (Mar 2, 2009)

All of us sleeping on the couch. My mom caught it just in time. They heard the snap from the camera and woke up.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, sorry. I thought you said "Ow moment."


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Meeting Rusty's Mama and Grandma.









Puppy swarm!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Still love this one...daddy and Poca tired after moving day...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

this is just Lacey and i know i have posted it b/4 but this one is my biggest "awwww" pic.....the story behind this is we were in my van waiting for my sister to come out and i took this of Lacey on the back seat looking thru the rear view mirror and lining up the "red dot" on her.....couldn't have turned out better.....


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

SMoore said:


> Just took these today while out at the park, it was beautiful out.


I love this pic! I love it when dogs stand on their hind legs and express affection.


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

What you don't know is that his paw is on my arm because he was being a bit of a turd before this picture. But once I downloaded this one, I fell in love with it. He's my 'Shaunbear'.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This picture isn't especially cute or any thing, but it means a lot to me. We had just brought home our Elkhound, and he was so skittish and damaged and was absolutely terrified of getting on the furniture (we suspect he was beat to be taught not to do this) and my boyfriend caught these shots after he climbed up on the bed and laid down to sleep with me. Ignore Smalls, her sleeping with/on me is definitely not new or special:










As demonstrated here:










And not to leave out my little man, also special, the day we brought him home:


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite "awwww moment"... this was the start of a very special relationship between these two. It was Holly's second day with us.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the Teebone the first day we met. He was only three weeks old but I knew he was the one. It was hard waiting 5 more weeks for him to come home


----------



## cmplaya (Apr 6, 2009)

some pics of my little baby maltipoo


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

First pic of him sleepin with his favorie stuffed puppy and the second on was he was being good as the kids tore up the house lol


----------

